# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > تاپیک های آموزشی و دنباله دار >  دستور سرچ از mysql توسط php  و نمایش در جدول (table)

## emperatorphp

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


فرم html


```
<form method="post">
   <input name="fullname" type="text" id="fullname" placeholder="جستجو..." />
   <input name="btnsearch" id="btnsearch" class="fa fa-search" type="submit" />
</form>
```


دستورات php داخل همون صفحه
<?php
if(isset($_POST['btnsearch'])) {
    mysql_connect('localhost', 'root', '') or die('cannot connect to mysql');
    mysql_select_db('mydb') or die('cannot connect to database');
    mysql_query('SET NAMES \'utf8\'');
    mysql_set_charset('utf8');
    $fullname = $_POST['fullname'];
    $result = mysql_query("SELECT * FROM `product` WHERE productname like '%{$fullname}%'  limit 0,10");
    if (mysql_num_rows($result)) {
        echo '<table class="tbl">';
        echo '<tr><th>پیش نمایش</th></tr>';
        while ($row = mysql_fetch_assoc($result)) {
            echo '<tr>';
            echo '<td>' . $row['description'] . '</td>';
            echo '</tr>';
        }
        echo '</table>';
    }
    else {
        echo 'نتیجه ای یافت نشد.';
    }
}
?>


الهم عج لوليک الفرج

----------


## j_naroogha@yahoo.com

ممنون
اما بهتره برین سراغ PDO 
چون هم این کدتون injection داره و هم داره منسوخ میشه کم کم...
اما بازم اگه میخاین از همین روش استفاده کنین بهتره یه چاره ای واسه injection بیندیشین.

----------


## emperatorphp

> ممنون
> اما بهتره برین سراغ PDO 
> چون هم این کدتون injection داره و هم داره منسوخ میشه کم کم...
> اما بازم اگه میخاین از همین روش استفاده کنین بهتره یه چاره ای واسه injection بیندیشین.


من برنامه نویسی اندروید کار میکردم اینم لینک بعضی کارامه
http://cafebazaar.ir/app/com.golenarges.mokabber/?l=fa
http://cafebazaar.ir/app/com.golenar..._hashtad/?l=fa
http://cafebazaar.ir/app/com.golenarges.namaz/?l=fa
بخاطر شرایطی که دوست دارم استخدام بشم سر یه کاری و دارم برنامه نویسی سایت کار میکنم تازه زیر یک ماهه شروع کردم php رو تا اخر هفته بعد نمونه کار میخوام از php بدم بالا به امید خدا تا هر جا میرم مصاحبه ارائه بدمش

----------

